# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn InterContinental Hanoi Westlake - Hà Nội ( 5 sao)

## khachsan

*Địa chỉ:* 1A Nghi Tàm - Tây Hồ - Hà Nội
*Tel:* 04. 2270 8888 	
*Fax*: 04. 2270 9999
*Email:* hanoi@interconti.com 
*Web:* HANOI Hotels - InterContinental Hotels & Resorts HANOI WESTLAKE Hotel in HANOI | Best Price Guarantee or First Night Free
*Giá TB:* 159 $
*Số phòng/chỗ*: 359 	
*Xếp hạng:* 5 sao

*Thông tin chi tiết*

Khách sạn InterContinental Hanoi Westlake  tọa lạc ngay tại trung tâm thành phố, bên Hồ Tây, chỉ cách sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài 40 phút taxi và cách các trung tâm mua sắm, giải trí 10 phút lái xe.

Khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn 5 sao được xây dựng trên diện tích 4ha với phong cách hiện đại và sang trọng, gồm 1 toà nhà chính 5 tầng, 3 biệt thự riêng biệt, với 359 phòng được xây dựng ngay bên Hồ Tây.

 
Toàn bộ khu phòng, nhà hàng và các dịch vụ giải trí đều được xây trên mặt nước Hồ Tây, với phong cách kiến trúc tinh tế, kết hợp hài hoà giữa âm hưởng của văn hoá Việt Nam với nét hiện đại của phương Tây.


InterContinental Hanoi Westlake còn có hệ thống phòng họp hiện đại gồm một phòng tiệc lớn và ba phòng họp nhỏ. Riêng phòng họp lớn có sức chứa lên tới 400 khách. Ngoài ra khách sạn còn bao gồm câu lạc bộ InterContinental, nhà hàng Milan- Saigon, Café Du Lac, Sunset Bar, Diplomat Lounge, bể bơi ngoài trời để phục vụ nhu cầu giải trí của du khách.

Khách sạn do tập đoàn khách sạn InterContinental của Malaysia quản lý.

----------


## civn2011

Khách sạn này hinh như còn có sân tập golf nổi trên mặt hồ tây...  :Smile: 
----------------------------------------

*Khanh Ly .Ms*

*CHECKINVIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Booking Online: *Sunshine Suites Hanoi Hotel*

----------

